# Eagle skimmer help! With PICTURE!!



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You may have "heard" of someone with big motor on one of those.... But I'll bet you've never seen one.

Before you even consider that get a real close look at how little freeboard your picture shows with you on platform.... 

Maybe it's just me but it looks like you will end up swimming home if you put a bigger motor on that fine skiff... If you want, call me and I'll wk you through it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

X2

Doesn't look like it would be safe to put a heavier motor on there. You might end up swamping your boat when you get up to pole.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What Bob said. If you put a bigger motor on make sure you have swim gear


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Make sure your insurance is paid...LIFE,AD&D,LIABILITY!!! Bigger motors do NOT equal more and/or bigger fish in the skinny stuff. Rely more on stealth,planning,gaining experience and enjoying the MICRO way. Good Luck & Good Fishing!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That hull will never do 45-50mph, even with a 150hp on it.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I definitely wouldn't put anything heavier on the back either and also would try to move any batteries or heavy items further forward to reduce the squat factor. Cool looking boat though good luck.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess I understand (slightly) the "Need for speed" in a bass tournament.  Got to get to the good spots first...and everyone blasts off at near the same time. Maybe $25,000. or more on the line.

But, if MY best spot is ten miles away...no tournament.. at 30 mph I'll get there in 20 minutes. At 50 mph I'll get there in 12 minutes?????

Maybe I am missing something. That's what comes from being old and crotchety. 

To each his own.


richg99


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Your back deck is going to be under water if you add more weight to the transom.


----------



## bkmcinty (May 2, 2012)

Alright guys so I appreciate your concerns of my safety. I really do. I can assure you by adding 50-60 pounds in the rear end will not go under water. I stood on my platform and put my 215 pound friend as far back on the deck as possible and still didn't go under. As for the comment that says that hull will never do 45mph even with a 150hp motor I'm curious on why. Not doubting you just want to know why. Sounds like you know the boat and that's why I started this discussion thread. I, like most of you, live in South Florida. In the summer time I would like to be able to get back to shore fast in the case a lightning storm pops up like they usually do. And I just can't stand going slow. I'm not trying to do 90mph just want to be able to get out of my own way! Thanks guys


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have never seen one with more then 60 hp on it. I wouldn't personally go any more than that.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have fished out of a skimmer for years. It is the skinniest running boat that I know of. It had a Yami 60 2-stk and it might do mid-low 30's. It will also beat you to death in anything over a 6" chop. Do you want to put a bigger motor on so that it will beat you to death faster? Remember, if your teeth are rattling out of your mouth, the same tis happening to your boat....

Be happy with 30mph. Where other boats can't run and have to go around, you can take the short cut...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Alright guys so I appreciate your concerns of my safety. I really do. I can assure you by adding 50-60 pounds in the rear end will not go under water. I stood on my platform and put my 215 pound friend as far back on the deck as possible and still didn't go under. As for the comment that says that hull will never do 45mph even with a 150hp motor I'm curious on why. Not doubting you just want to know why. Sounds like you know the boat and that's why I started this discussion thread. I, like most of you, live in South Florida. In the summer time I would like to be able to get back to shore fast in the case a lightning storm pops up like they usually do. And I just can't stand going slow. I'm not trying to do 90mph just want to be able to get out of my own way! Thanks guys



Hull design, just not going to happen my friend. Yes I have ran and and removed the cap and re-installed it properly on 2 of them, which was the problem with most Eagle flats boats the cap was installed incorrectly and would separate allowing water to enter the hull while running which capsized the vessel.


----------



## bkmcinty (May 2, 2012)

I have seen 5 of these boats on the internet. One with a 50,60,70,75,90 and mine has a 40. Now you can imagine WHY these boats have bigger motors on them. My boat is underpowered plain and simple. I just got a really good deal on the 90 that's why I got it. The guy with the 90 SAYS he does 55mph I've never seen it nor do I want to go that fast on a 15' boat. As for the top cap being installed wrong I looked under mine the other day and it had a ton of adhesive all the way around like someone either took it off and tried to redo it or just added more adhesive to it. Not sure which.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Same thing happened to my skimmer. If you put too much weight on one side while running water will shoot up that crack and fill the boat. It only takes about 30 seconds. If you are getting 30mph with that 40, leave it alone. Do you have tabs, jackplate, or T/T?


----------



## bkmcinty (May 2, 2012)

I do not have trim tabs or a jackplate on the boat. It does have tilt and trim. What can I do to assure the top cap is sealed up without completely removing it? Just add more silicone? 5200? Y'all have me scared to run the boat now!


----------



## bkmcinty (May 2, 2012)

And for everyone doubting me about the big motors: there are two that have been for sale on this site one with a 70hp and one with a 75hp. And by the way in 1998 and 1999 the 75hp yami weighed more than the 90hp yami. I'm really not concerned with the weight. But time will tell! If I don't like it I'll take it off and sell it. I got a steal on the motor in the first place and it's never been in saltwater I'll have no issue selling it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> I do not have trim tabs or a jackplate on the boat. It does have tilt and trim. What can I do to assure the top cap is sealed up without completely removing it? Just add more silicone? 5200? Y'all have me scared to run the boat now!


I was just curious.  I had hydraulic jack and T/T.  I ended up using 5200 fast cure and let it sit for about 10 days before using. It worked out for me. It's your boat. Do what you want.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Remember the saying......Don't CONFUSE me with the FACTS; MY mind is made up!!!! Good Luck, let us know how things work out.


----------



## bkmcinty (May 2, 2012)

> Remember the saying......Don't CONFUSE me with the FACTS; MY mind is made up!!!! Good Luck, let us know how things work out.


My mind is made up and I will keep you guys updated thanks for the input


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Quote  "I do not have trim tabs or a jackplate on the boat. It does have tilt and trim. What can I do to assure the top cap is sealed up without completely removing it? Just add more silicone? 5200? Y'all have me scared to run the boat now!"

Depending how your bilge is set up you can put soapy water around the entire rub rail then hold a blow dryer or shop vac (in reverse mode) tightly up to the drain plug, have a friend walk around the rub rail and look for any bubbling. That will tell you if the rub rail is airtight and where you need to reseal.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I do not have trim tabs or a jackplate on the boat. It does have tilt and trim. What can I do to assure the top cap is sealed up without completely removing it? Just add more silicone? 5200? Y'all have me scared to run the boat now!


If it was going to have have a problem it would have already done it.


----------



## Capt. Mark (Aug 7, 2020)

I have a 98 model with a 60 E-tec, Jack plate, trim tabs, power pole raised console, leaning post, the motor is a 2010 no leaks,no cracks, stiffy push pole. $ 6000 936-662-2696


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man if you want a 90 on that boat, go for it. Now us old guys think 30 is plenty fast in a little boat. So we'll just except your enthusiasm is from a younger boater
Let us know how that 90 works


----------

